# Thirroul Seaside Festival Comp Info



## /// (1/3/06)

Heya Fella's

This is an open comp - feel free to enter. We'll also look for assistance with judges and stewards (c'mon BJCP students)

Details at;

http://nnlbeersupplies.com.au/index.php?id=37

Scotty


----------



## big d (1/3/06)

gday scotty
i was keen on entering your comp until i read the part about only nsw residents are eligible for awards/prizes.
Due to this i wont bother as the cost to me to send entries down that far is just not worth it.
hope your comp does well 

regards
dave


----------



## muga (1/3/06)

Next time I stop at northern brew I'll drop in a bottle or two


----------



## Stuster (1/3/06)

What are the prizes anyway? No info in the document that I could see. :unsure:


----------



## mikem108 (1/3/06)

...so the judging occurs before you drop the beer off?

"COnducted 2nd April"

"Entries close 24th april"


----------



## /// (1/3/06)

Sorry - the devil is in the detail and at 1am last night I was not too hot to trot on detail ;-P

Ammendments to the entry date - close is March and removal of 'NSW Residents' exclusion.

We had Ray offer himself as first prize but with his current run of infections i'm not sure about this...

Come one, come all! thanks for the eagled eyed observation.

Scotty


----------



## ozbrewer (1/3/06)

OK so if i can add a realy silly question......in reading the rules, any beer not in the class noted should go into special class.....so is that special class open to all styles?....and will they be judged as a special beer, or as the actual sub class of beer


----------



## /// (1/3/06)

The general gist is that this is a limited catergory competition with 4 main entry points. The categories offer quite a bit of scope but the comp is a limited category basis.

This is due to many reasons - including resources and the limited time for judging. 

All entries outside parameters will be handled on a best effort basis - but again this is a limited category comp so best to enter to the styles availible.

There are also a number of BJCP judges attending the IBU's have sufficient experience in running comp's.


----------



## Ray_Mills (1/3/06)

G'day all
Well we at the IBU's get together a few times a year (Mark's place on the 14th) and all the gatherings are big one's (got locked out last time and slept with the chooks LOL)
The Thirroul Seaside festival is a big weekend. Held over 2 days, the first day in the main drag of Thirroul and at the Parkon the beach on Sunday. Its a great weekend for all and attracts thousands and thousands as its only 70k from Sydney.
The new SeaCliff bridge is open and worth the drive.
We have the ok from the organizers of the festival to run this competition. It has the opportunity to become a very big event for us homebrewers.
What we need to make it work on an Annual event is you guys and girls to come down and give us a hand.
These events just dont happen and a lot of work goes on in the background. The festival has all the media we could ever want.
Once all the beers are in a week before the event we can contact radio, papers and TV for the coverage and they are looking for something new. Its what the hobby needs.
So get your beers in and come down for the day.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## sluggerdog (7/3/06)

Just to double check if you submit the coopers PET bottles does this count as a full tallie or do we need to submit 2 of these?

So 1 or 2 pet bottles per entry required?

Cheers


----------



## wee stu (7/3/06)

Another clarification question. This one is using BJCP guidelines, not AABA?


----------



## Ray_Mills (7/3/06)

Slugger
One pet bottle will be fine
Cheers
Ray


----------



## sah (7/3/06)

There'll be an entry or two in from me.

My beer has improved a lot since I last entered so I'll be keen to compare the score sheets.

And Ray, isn't the IBU get together at Mark's on the 19th? Or is my diary in a shambles again?

Scott


----------



## Ray_Mills (7/3/06)

Scott
It is at Marks place on the 19th, all the details on the ibu's yahoo group site.
BTW
Slugger if the beer in the pet bottle is very good you need to send 2
Cheers
Ray


----------



## sluggerdog (7/3/06)

Cheers for that Ray.

The beer is not my best but as I haven't entered any comps before I thought it might be good to get some feedback so I can see how things are going according to style and judging. 

:beer:


----------



## Millet Man (7/3/06)

Ray_Mills said:


> Scott
> Slugger if the beer in the pet bottle is very good you need to send 2
> Cheers
> Ray
> [post="113210"][/post]​


Ray,

One bottle of Hirsebier will be enough to convince you of the power of millet, bottling tomorrow, wil be ready.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## redbeard (8/3/06)

are there any drop off points in syd ?


----------



## /// (8/3/06)

Jusdging guidlines and discriptors will be BJCP - as the South Coasts only BJCP Judge I'd not use anything else!

Scotty


----------



## Ray_Mills (11/3/06)

redbeard said:


> are there any drop off points in syd ?
> [post="113244"][/post]​



no drop off points as yet
you might want to contact Mel at ESB as he delivers to the shop once a week. give him a call and aske him
Cheers
Ray


----------



## Jye (5/4/06)

How did the comp go guys? Will you be posting the results?


----------



## /// (5/4/06)

Info will be thru tonight - day job has gotten in the way.

Scotty


----------



## Jazzafish (6/4/06)

Nice, looking forward to the results


----------



## /// (6/4/06)

Hiya 

Results are;

Cat 1 - Lagers

111 - Dortmunder Export - Asher Mitchell
110 - bohemian - richard peachey
107 -German Pils - richard peachey

Cat 2 Pale Ale
122.5	extra special bitter	barry cranston
120.5	American Pale Ale	Ed O'Donnell
117.5	American Pale Ale	Rick Arnett

Cat 3 Dark Ale

115	robust porter	barry cranston
109.5	northern english brown ale	barry cranston
104	Dry Stout	Jarrad Salmon

Cat 4 Specialty

93	Specail Herb Beer	Rick Arnetts Mate
90	Millet Dunkelweizen	Andrew Lavery
80	belgium abbey dark	richard peachey


----------



## Asher (6/4/06)

Niiice

I was secretly hopeing my American IPA would place... Personally I'm more happy with that beers development then my Dortmunder.....

On another note I feel the BJCP style guide does a much better job of distinguishing between the lighter lager styles than the AABA guide.

Congrats to the rest of the AHB crew

Asher for now


----------



## Millet Man (6/4/06)

Very happy with the millet dunkelweizen score. It turned out a bit too hoppy (more like a roggenbier) so to get placing is great.

That's a 3rd and a 2nd now, won't be long until a gluten free beer cracks it for a win!

Well done to all.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Jazzafish (7/4/06)

I only entered one beer and it got 3rd place in the dark ales. Very happy with that. Congrats Barry on the 1st and 2nd in the dark ales, not to mention all the other places! I have been told they are great beers. No doubt looking at the scores. 

Congratulations to all the winners for that matter :beer: Always a pleasure to see AHB members do well.

Thankyou to the IBU's for putting it all together.  

Cheers,
Jarrad


----------



## johnno (7/4/06)

Congrats to all the AHB members that placed. :beerbang: 

Very curious to tatse a millet beer Andrew.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Millet Man (7/4/06)

johnno said:


> Very curious to tatse a millet beer Andrew.
> [post="118750"][/post]​



It tastes pretty good, if I say so myself! By far the best of the gluten free grains and has a real malty character and good body. Maize and sorghum are good but only in lighter styles.

When I finish building my commercial millet malt plant then everyone can have a taste.  The O'Brien Dark Ale will be made from millet malt and will hopefully be out in 3-6 months.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Ross (7/4/06)

Millet Man said:


> When I finish building my commercial millet malt plant then everyone can have a taste.  The O'Brien Dark Ale will be made from millet malt and will hopefully be out in 3-6 months.
> 
> [post="118753"][/post]​



Excellent work Millet Man, I really look forward giving that one a try... :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## /// (7/4/06)

Will get the score sheets and other bits and peices out late next week - just have a bit to do with new day job and actually having to *work*.

Scotty


----------



## Jim_Levet (7/4/06)

Hey /// or Scotty, aren't you a brewer/ brewery consultant? Is the day job a new brewery? Can't wait for another micro in Sydney somewhere!ANYWHERE!
A very thirsty
James


----------



## sah (7/4/06)

Millet Man said:


> It tastes pretty good, if I say so myself! By far the best of the gluten free grains and has a real malty character and good body.
> [post="118753"][/post]​



It does taste good, I was impressed. Well done.

regards
Scott


----------



## /// (7/4/06)

Mate

Am instaling a very basic brewery in Wollongong, currently going thru the set-up.

We also cover across consulting with Simon and Rod - they are bery deft in the brew house with 20+ years expereince between them. If Rod can master Ringwoods yeast - he trully is GOD.

Scotty


----------



## muga (7/4/06)

/// said:


> Mate
> 
> Am instaling a very basic brewery in Wollongong, currently going thru the set-up.
> 
> ...


If you ever need an extra set of hands, I'm here!


----------



## Jye (19/4/06)

Are the judges notes going to be sent out? I would really like the feedback and to know how I went.

Cheer
Jye


----------



## /// (19/4/06)

Yep - just printing certs tonight and tomorrow.

Scotty


----------



## Jye (19/4/06)

Cheers Scotty :beer:


----------



## Millet Man (1/5/06)

/// said:


> Yep - just printing certs tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Scotty
> [post="121316"][/post]​



Have they posted yet Scotty? Or is someone down an Australia Post having a laugh over morning tea reading my judging notes?

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## /// (1/5/06)

all bar the stamps things are almost there.

Apologies, had to knock out a batch of wort packs for a customer.

Scotty


----------



## Millet Man (2/5/06)

/// said:


> all bar the stamps things are almost there.
> 
> Apologies, had to knock out a batch of wort packs for a customer.
> 
> ...



Must keep thirsty customers happy, good idea.

Look forward to them arriving.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Asher (17/5/06)

Has anyone received their certificates/notes yet?
.... or are you still licking stamps Scotty? h34r: 

Asher for now


----------



## Jye (17/5/06)

I have been checking my mail everyday waiting... and still nothing


----------



## Tseay (17/5/06)

Running a comp is a lot of work and doesn't finish with the judging. Maybe a few locals could help out and lend the man a hand. While they are at it, posting out the awards from last years State comp would be a good idea.


----------



## Peter Wadey (17/5/06)

Tseay wrote:
While they are at it, posting out the awards from last years State comp would be a good idea.

Hey Chris!
Thanks for reminding me to ask Ray again.
Last I heard they were at the lamination stage.
I'd happily have mine without.

Rgds,
Pete


----------



## Jazzafish (17/5/06)

Recieved mine today... thanks again to all involved


----------



## /// (17/5/06)

Guys

All but one are off. Meant to get out prior to AIBA but got stuck in traffic and almost missed my flight.

Scotty


----------



## Barry (17/5/06)

Good Day
Received mind today, thanks Scotty


----------



## Jye (19/5/06)

Got mine yesterday  

On a whole very good descriptive and constructive feed back  except for one judge whos qualifications were marked as "Experienced (but not in the BJCP)" and wrote a total of 5 words :angry:


----------



## Asher (22/5/06)

Scotty & Judges

I got my certificate and judging sheets in the mail last Friday.

The comments on the judging sheets were some of the most details and useful I've received back from any comp.
Detailed descriptions of the beers were complimented with useful & positive feedback. It was helpful getting comments on not only how to make the beer better, but how to make it perform better at BJCP comps....
Well done guys!

Asher for now


----------

